# 7th Heresy APC. Month Six, March 2017.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Half way there......


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Inquisitor Greyfax for my Imperial guard (this is legal right?:grin


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

This month's entry shall be last month's entry, except the plan is to add paint!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

This thing's been sitting on my couch like this back since I primed it just after Christmas. I like that couch.I also like the model. So deadline time, I've got a month to try and finally get to work on it.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

finished


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my B4

There's some progress shots in my plog.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

And here's my afters....





Hmm now I've got to figure out what to paint for next month....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bit late to my own party this month.....


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

All moved in happily, so I'm working on 3 chariots to give my skeletons some cover on the flanks.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Done.
Took about six hours in total! :laugh:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Using a real life card. I've been barely getting done for the past few months, and used this month's hobby time to play and assemble a large number of other models instead. Better to just get the Avenger finished comfortably next month than to rush it


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another last minute finish from me -a complaint the wife rarely hears! -


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

And sneaking in last minute, my three chariots!


----------

